# Speeding in Portugal



## n brown (Sep 27, 2021)

daughter just got done for speeding .180 days probation ,one foot wrong ,license gone and a possible retest. 
the offence was 2 years ago -the Portuguese wheels of justice grind exceeding slow ,but they'll have you in the end !


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 27, 2021)

Dirty sods.


----------



## witzend (Sep 28, 2021)

Their coffers are getting low now


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear this , is she Portuguese resident ? Only asking because we were there a couple of weeks ago. Don't think speeding will be a problem but paying tolls, entering from North was not easy.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 28, 2021)

Sounds harsh, what speed was she doing?


----------



## carol (Sep 28, 2021)

Someone in the UK  got a speeding fine 3 years after they’d been there!


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 28, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Sounds harsh, what speed was she doing?


Enough to be over the limit?


----------



## n brown (Sep 28, 2021)

55 in a 50 limit , but ''zero tolerance '' means exactly that . i only posted because ,who'd remember speeding after 2 years ?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 28, 2021)

n brown said:


> 55 in a 50 limit , but ''zero tolerance '' means exactly that . i only posted because ,who'd remember speeding after 2 years ?


Gives you time to save up.


----------



## groyne (Sep 29, 2021)

n brown said:


> 180 days probation ,one foot wrong ,license gone and a possible retest.
> the offence was 2 years ago -the Portuguese wheels of justice grind exceeding slow ,but they'll have you in the end !



I always thought there was a statute of limitations on this sort of offence.

So what happens if another historical speeding offence turns up in the next six months?


----------



## n brown (Sep 29, 2021)

i suspect she  can't wait to find out


----------



## Snapster (Sep 29, 2021)

groyne said:


> I always thought there was a statute of limitations on this sort of offence.
> 
> So what happens if another historical speeding offence turns up in the next six months?


I think the general statute is 20 years though in some cases it can be reduced to around 5 years


----------

